# Suggest a good database and a scripting language



## ~Phenom~ (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have been told to learn a database and a scripting language in my office  to enhance my skill set , so that I can handle a variety of projects . I already know Core Java and currently learning a bit of servlets and MIDlets. I have been also told to learn XML for another project.  I want your suggestions as to  which database and  scripting language to go for ??? What I am thinking is to go for MySQL and Python but I don't really know  what will be the best option. Can u guys please suggest(with reasons) a database to be used with java and a  scripting language( which can be used any where not just for  client side scripting  alone  or just sever side scripting alone.) Also please suggest some good quality study  material/books/ebooks etc. for these (database , scripting language and XML). And what u guys think about XML , how  much time will it take to get hold of it and is  there really any use of learning XML today(I know basics of HTML) . Please guys , its urgent and really important.


----------



## JGuru (May 10, 2008)

@Phenom, Learn *PHP & MySQL*. It's the most widely used database & scripting
 language combo!! XML is standard. Almost every application today from Office Word to
 IDEs use XML.


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 10, 2008)

JGuru said:


> @Phenom, Learn *PHP & MySQL*. It's the most widely used database & scripting
> language combo!! XML is standard. Almost every application today from Office Word to
> IDEs use XML.


He can even try Python and MySQL if he wishes. There is nothing lacking in python compared to PHP for average scripting needs. It can also be used to make programs.

and I fully agree on the point that XML is standard. Its one of those things which finds use everywhere, regardless of platform. Its more widely usable than even Java. Wether you are an Apple developer or a Microsoft developer, a Linux developer or a BSD developer, a user of OpenOffice.org or a user of MSOffice, an internet freak or a multimedia geek, you will always find use for XML.


----------



## Garbage (May 10, 2008)

+1 for PHP and MySQL.
And if u want more (of course u r in Enterprise) then learn Oracle (too) !!


----------



## victor_rambo (May 10, 2008)

PHP-MySQL


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 10, 2008)

ok , then MySQL and XML is decided. Still confused about Python and PHP , please confusion door karne mein help karo. I  repeat :_ please suggest(with reasons)  a scripting language( which can be used any where , with most interfaces for both online and offline requirements, not just for client side scripting or just sever side scripting .) Also please suggest some good quality study material/books/ebooks etc. for these (database , scripting language and XML)._


----------



## victor_rambo (May 10, 2008)

client side scripting: JavaScript, AJAX
Server side: PHP(my choice)
Database: MySQL

I learnt all my tuff from free online tutorials.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 10, 2008)

AFAIK, there is no language that works on client side as well as server.


----------



## [xubz] (May 10, 2008)

Well, Python is still not widely used as a Web Scripting Language.. It's like "A Programming Language that can be used for Web Scripting".. You get the Idea..

PHP is meant to be just a Web Scripting Language from the start (though these days there are lots of other stuff you can do with it.. like PHP-GTK for instance).

My Personal Suggestion will be PHP because it's easier to deploy and to code.. (AND it's pretty scalable).

For the Database, You might want to look at PostgreSQL too.. I really don't trust Sun Microsystems with MySQL these days :-\


----------

